# dog blind



## duckhunter29 (Mar 13, 2009)

I was wondering if anybody uses any other word than "kennel" when you want your dog to go into their dog blind when hunting. Thanks


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

I use puppy hut or hut


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

I use "pen"


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nope , use kennel, i also use "*kennel*" for doing stand alone marks, start out using the dog blind and then replace the blind with a mat.


----------

